# Topspec Cool Condition Cubes, or Super Conditioning Flakes?



## hatters (16 September 2009)

My tb came to me underweight, he is just about right now thanks to lots of nice grass - with winter coming I want to add something else to his food (currently getting alfa-a oil and top spec balancer).  

If I give him the Super Conditioning Flakes will this blow his mind?  He can be a bit fizzy, but lacks stamina!  Or should I go with the Cool Condition cubes?  He is an ex-racer so want lots of fibre and less grain.


----------



## nijinsky (16 September 2009)

I have my 2 broodmares on the cubes.  Didn't need to have any of them on a stud feed.  All my horses are on Topspec Balancer &amp; I chose the Cool Conditioning Cubes over the flakes for that same reason (one mare is a bit of a stress head), so thought the cubes would be better suited than the flakes.  All doing really well on it.  Would recommend it.


----------



## barbaraNcolin (16 September 2009)

I have a tb cross who is poor during the winter unless on topspec. He's on flakes and balancer. They suit him fine. He also can get a bit of a mad head but it doesn't seem to fizz him up at all. Maybe try the cubes first and see how he goes on them. If you find you need a little more then try the flakes


----------



## connie1288 (16 September 2009)

The flakes are actually oats!!! ie rocket fuel!!
I use both, the flakes on my very lazy 99% tb and the cubes on my v hot headed non TB! They both look great and the flakes certainly give more condition but can be very fizzing!!


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (16 September 2009)

could you not just up his alpha as this suits him and maybe some sugar beet? allen and paige calm and condition is very good. and of course ad lib quality hay. if access to good haylage he might not need more bucket food. its a calorie in versus calorie out equation without blowing his brain!! most stay quite sensible on a long stem fibre feed system as that is what they were designd to run on!


----------



## Nari (16 September 2009)

I use the cubes &amp; have been very impressed with them. They put weight back on my horse who had ulcers &amp; didn't fizz him up at all, they're also very palatable judging by how keen my two are on them. I haven't tried the flakes because I try to avoid any cereals as they send him hyper.


----------



## star (16 September 2009)

the flakes aren't rocket fuel at all.  i've given them to my super cereal sensitive hot headed orange Welshie - the way they have heat treated them means they have huge levels of oil and dont create the same effect as naked oats would.  they even say they are non-heating.  they are the only cereals he can tolerate.

i would start with the cubes and go to the flakes if not enough.  i use cubes over the summer and then both over winter when he's hunting.


----------



## hatters (16 September 2009)

Thanks everyone, have gone for the cubes, will try the flakes later on in winter if need be.


----------



## millitiger (17 September 2009)

echo that the flakes aren't rocket fuel- i give them to a few of my very fiery horses to maintain weight and they do that job brilliantly without adding any silly behaviour.


----------



## KatB (17 September 2009)

The cubes are fantastic, I use them on my slightly sharp 4yr old with no ill effects


----------



## Pidgeon (17 September 2009)

agree with others, try the cubes and if not enough go for the flakes, I had Pidge on the flakes when I first had him and they certainly didn't fizz him up


----------



## Resupgirl (18 September 2009)

I think the problem is that for instance give orange juice to my son and he keeps well but give it to my daughter and she does not come off the ceiling for the whole evening.  Horses too have different systems and I have the same problem with my TB mare and Holsteiner one loves Calm and Condition the other it sends her into orbit its a matter of try and discard until you find something that works for you.  I am still having problems with my younster she is on her toes at the moment but not sure if its the season change or the new feed.  She normally only has a hay or grass diet but the grass is so bad at the moment I have been buying round bales.  Am very tempted just to leave her on a good quality hay.


----------

